
Show HN: I made an app to learn keyboard shortcuts - hanspagel
https://mouseless.app/
======
merkul204
i think this is a pretty cool app - there is a community you haven't really
considered that would jump at this. The finance (particularly investment
bankers, private equity folks) and consulting employees. They love to stroke
each others' egos and show their spreadsheet and excel proficiency to others.

The whole no mouse thing is so engrained in their culture that there are even
memes and hundreds of posts around communities like Wall Street Oasis around
this. Consider appealing to that demographic and I am certain you will get
many more downloads.

